# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  LED strip for mood lighting

## raydar

I bought 10m of led strip back in may, but have only just got around to installing them. Who would have thought a new born would take up all your time. 
I have installed a surface socket in the roof cavity with access granted by the down lights cut outs and controlled by a light switch. I have run the led strip in the beam to illuminate g the roof. 
It does quite a good job and once night time provides heaps of light.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/76xfvt7b7m...51.50.jpg?dl=0

----------


## METRIX

It's mazing how much light one of these strips will give you. 
So what Mood was chosen when the photo was taken, I see many colours from blue / green / yellow, was this in Female Mood mode ?  :Biggrin:   
We did a kitchen which had these all along the top cupboards to light up the splashback, wthey had a remote to choose the colour you want, there was a bit of a joke from the owners that when said husband comes home, and depending on what colour the light were depends on how the night was going to go. 
If red lights were on, then tread lightly, if it was green then everything was good, if it was multicoloured then watch out,  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## raydar

LEDs actually are just solid colours, you can see multiple colours as the picture was actually a panorama. 
Eek, wasn't particularly after that type of mood lighting. I might have to rip it out now.

----------


## METRIX

> Eek, wasn't particularly after that type of mood lighting. I might have to rip it out now.

  Nah, I think it's a good idea, at least you can see visually what toe expect instead of having to guess.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------

